# Loaded grenade launcher found at Goodwill........Florida



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Whats going on in Florida that you have so many launchers floating around that you now donate them?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Wow, just wow. Also.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Did not know that Goodwill did gun buy backs?....

On a related side note......


> Earlier this week, the Maryland State Fire Marshal's reported that a person collecting recyclables found 38 grenades, nine of which were live, in Dorchester County. The state fire marshal's bomb squad secured a perimeter around the area while they recovered and moved the devices.


Loaded Grenade Launcher Found in Florida Goodwill Charity Bin


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I was wondering where I put that on my last vacation in Florida.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You may need to measure it it maybe a look alike flare launcher


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Man I miss all the good deals!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

What was funny was the other recent videos there:


----------

